# FISH TACOS



## gary s (May 4, 2019)

Had some Fish Tacos for Supper,   Grilled Steel-head, Wife's Mango Salsa , White Mexican Cheese, Cabbage and Lime    MMMmmmmm   Can't Beat em


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 5, 2019)

There's only one thing I see wrong with this post they were not shared at my house.    

Warren


----------



## gary s (May 5, 2019)

Sorry Warren  

Gary


----------



## bluewhisper (May 5, 2019)

Here in central Ohio, there was no such thing as any seafood made in any Mexican style. I thought that was strange, because Mexico has seashores and rivers and lakes. Now things are better around here, and there are some good fish tacos.


----------



## gary s (May 5, 2019)

Fish Tacos are GOOD

Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (May 6, 2019)

Looks like the fixin's for some good taco's. We don't have them nearly enough around here. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## xray (May 6, 2019)

My kinda meal, I bet they were good!!

Like!


----------



## gary s (May 6, 2019)

Thank's  Pretty Tasty !!

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (May 6, 2019)

Looks Great !!
And even worse than others, "I have Never had a "Fish Taco", and very few "Other" kinds of Tacos.
It just isn't big in SE PA.
Thanks for Showing, Gary!!
Like

Bear


----------



## gary s (May 6, 2019)

I know different parts of the country have different taste, All types of Tacos are Big in Texas
Thanks for the Like
Gary


----------



## martin1950 (May 10, 2019)

There is a farm labor camp down the road from me and any time I catch a couple of lake trout out on the "Big Lake" I'll stop a give the fish to them, just a little too oily for my taste. They always offer some so I guess I'll have to try it next time.


----------



## indaswamp (May 14, 2019)

gary s said:


> Fish Tacos are GOOD
> 
> Gary


Yep. And yours look awesome!


----------



## gary s (May 14, 2019)

Thank you

Gary


----------

